# The Outback Is Leaving...



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

This weekend, my in-laws(who we share the Outback with) will be leaving
for a two month trek! Although we share the Outback this will be 
their first time taking it anywhere!!!








The plan is to travel from Michigan "towards" Arizona...
They would also like to see Texas and New Mexico.

I will keep you posted as to their where-a-bouts...

In the meantime keep an eye out for a 27RSDS with my
Outbacker/MaeJae sticker..being towed by a silver F150 with Michigan plates!!!









Keep them in your thoughts for safe travels,
MaeJae


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Safe travels









Thor


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

We'll be thinking of them, and keeping them in our prayers for safe travels. We won't see them, but, I'll tell my DS in AZ to keep an eye out for them. Look forward to hearing about their travels.
Ember


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Did I hear the word 'stowaway'? Sounds like a fun trip.


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

It's nice that they've finally decided to try her out. Unfortunately, after 1 trip, they'll be hooked, too, and you'll truly be "sharing." All God's blessings for safe and enjoyable traveling for them!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Safe Travels !!! did you install lo-jack?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Safe travels to them...

...at least you will have it back for the Summer.


----------



## beautifulnorth (Feb 20, 2008)

*God's speed and good luck from fellow Michigander! Have a blast and enjoy some warmth out there!
Carl*


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Safe travels to them...
> 
> ...at least you will have it back for the Summer.


Thank you all...

...and YES it will be back for summer!!!

MaeJae


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Happy Trails to them! They're gonna love it (!) and then you'll have an excuse for a new camper









I'm sure it's a bit tuff to see your baby hitting the open roads without you...but MaeJae, it's all for the best, you know. Doxie has put out an urgent plea for your topflight PhotoShopping skills as Eric the Terrible is threatening to do evil things to







You'll be too busy to go camping.....


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Safe travels to them...
> 
> ...at least you will have it back for the Summer.










Mabey...............

Ed


----------



## davel1957 (Mar 25, 2008)

Here's wishing them safe travels and a warm return when it's your time!


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

My in-laws headed out on Saturday...
We just got a call,
Saturday night they stopped near Pendleton, Indiana.
It was an old corn field someone turned into a camp spot.
She said it was interesting!!! LOL 
Now they are stopped for the night somewhere between Rolla and Lebanon MO.
The campground that they are at(she couldn't recall the name) LOL
was closed due to the near by river rising 30' the owners 
opened it up for them to stay for the night. FIL was hoping for
a hot shower at the shower house but will have to settle
for a hot shower in the step tub! This is due to the fact
that the bathhouse was WASHED AWAY in the flood!

Stay tuned for their adventures...
MaeJae


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

My sister lives in Eureka, MO. I'll bet your folks will see some interesting sites in that state not to mention surrounding areas that have had their own share of "interesting" weather. Good thing they're in an Outback! They can close the blinds and forget what's going on around them.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> Happy Trails to them! They're gonna love it (!) and then you'll have an excuse for a new camper
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes it's true! his evilness is threatening the sacred







, so please sharpen your whatever it is you sharpen for your Photoshopping skills! I may be sending a May Day May Day to Mae Jae Mae Jae.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

MaeJae, it sounds like they're getting broken into camping in a hurry!!! I hope they appreciate that they have a seasoned Outback to take care of them


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

My in-laws just call this evening... 
They are at Trailer Ranch RV Resort; in Santa Fe!
My MIL was very up beat and chatty on the phone,
they are have a *really good time* on their adventure!

I think they are liking this RV-ing thing!







I hope 
they will be back by the time school is out...

MaeJae


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

MaeJae said:


> I hope
> they will be back by the time school is out...
> 
> MaeJae


 *THIS* year, right ???


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> I hope
> they will be back by the time school is out...
> 
> MaeJae


*THIS* year, right ???
[/quote]
Take_ that_ back!







..............


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

MaeJae said:


> I hope
> they will be back by the time school is out...
> 
> MaeJae


*THIS* year, right ???
[/quote]
Take_ that_ back!







..............








[/quote]
Hey now....just asking a question......


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

DH just talked to his mom... apparently Santa Fe got 2" of snow!?!?!

MaeJae


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

My MIL left a message on our service ...
They are in Flagstaff, AZ and are staying at;
J and H RV Park!

That is pretty much all I know. The park
does look nice on the web site!
click-ity-click-click

MaeJae


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

MIL called tonight and she said they are having a wonderful time...
Sight seeing is great! 
Grand Canyon, Hoover Dam now they are in Las Vegas!!!
They are staying at Sam's Town Hotel & Casino... I just hope they
come back with the camper







LOL...

MaeJae


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

MaeJae said:


> MIL called tonight and she said they are having a wonderful time...
> Sight seeing is great!
> Grand Canyon, Hoover Dam now they are in Las Vegas!!!
> They are staying at Sam's Town Hotel & Casino... I just hope they
> ...


MaeJae, don't you mean with YOUR camper? Did you put any restrictions on them? Do THEY know those restrictions?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

MaeJae said:


> MIL called tonight and she said they are having a wonderful time...
> Sight seeing is great!
> Grand Canyon, Hoover Dam now they are in Las Vegas!!!
> They are staying at Sam's Town Hotel & Casino... I just hope they
> ...


Sam's Town in my favorite Casino to hang out. Not all the glitter and glamour of the strip. Down to earth and just right


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Talked to my MIL last night and she said they didn't have to hock the 
camper in Veags!!!







They were driving and she was telling me how
beautiful the Virgin River in Utah was...(yeah, yeah, what-eveerrrrrrrr!!!!)
and it was nice and warm!!!(what-Everrrrrrr..... again!) as I sit in cold Michigan!









Not sure where they were stopping but it sounded like they were having
an excellent time! I hope she is ready to come home soon!!!









MaeJae







(wishing for SUN)


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Congrats, MaeJae - you've still got a camper!!!

They'll be home soon, right????


----------

